

CRTC says big telecoms must share FTTU fibre-optic networks with competitors - cnst
http://www.cbc.ca/news/business/crtc-says-big-telecoms-must-share-high-speed-networks-with-competitors-1.3163132

======
cnst
CRTC accepts no bullshit!

 _> Bell, Bell Aliant, MTS, SaskTel and Telus, which today are the main
installers of fibre optic cable in Canada, have argued that being forced to
share the cables will eliminate their incentive for building them.

> But the CRTC said big telephone companies in practice have no choice but to
> continue installing fibre optic infrastructure, or risk losing market share
> to big cable companies like Rogers and Shaw. That's because without fibre
> optics, the telephone companies are stuck using copper cables that can only
> offer a maximum of about 50 mbps. The coaxial cable used by Rogers and Shaw
> is already capable of carrying 100 mbps._

